# Kessler-Grundel für den Gartenteich geeignet?



## March (24. Sep. 2009)

Hallo!
Ursprünglich stammen Kessler-Grundeln (Neogobius kessleri) ja aus dem Unterlauf der Donau, aber durch den Ausbau des RMD-Kanals sind diese Fische mittlerweile in fast jedem größeren Fluß Deutschlands beheimatet ... 

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kessler-Grundeln (Neogobius kessleri) im Gartenteich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kessler-Grundel für den Gartenteich geeignet?*

Hi,

da Gründlinge so ziemlich die gleichen Ansprüche haben, kann man auch Kessler- oder Weißflossengründling in Teichen halten die auch für den normalen Gobio gobio geeignet sind (Kies-Sandboden, kühles klares Wasser, möglichst mit Strömung)

MfG Frank


----------



## March (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kessler-Grundel für den Gartenteich geeignet?*

Stömung gibt's in meinem Teich leider nicht ...
Allerdings werden die anderen Faktoren erfüllt.

Meinst du (ihr), dass mein Teich trotzdem geeignet ist?


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kessler-Grundel für den Gartenteich geeignet?*

Die Fütterung dürfte schwierig werden.

Eine 12 cm Kesslergrundel hat im Aquariumversuch,
sämtliche Weichtiere und Futtersorten verschmäht.
Gefressen wurden nur lebende Fische, 5 Stück pro
Nacht bis zu 4cm Größe.

Ganz schöner Räuber, die kleine Grundel 

Abgesehen von der fehlenden Strömung, ich
halte nix davon die in den Teich zu setzen.
Sehn tut man die am Tag eh nicht.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kessler-Grundel für den Gartenteich geeignet?*

Jetz hab ich aus versehen den geschriebenen Text gelöscht:__ nase.

Nichts für ungut, 

ich hab den Fisch als Gobio kessleri (Gobio kessleri) angesehen, (der hat soviel ich weiß nach der Revision der Gründlinge einen neuen Namen bekommen -  und es wär ein Schreibfehler - aus Gründ ein Grund) da dieser in der deutschen Donau vorkommt. Immer so nen Mist wenn völlig unterschiedliche Arten fast den identischen lateinen Namen besitzen.

MfG Frank


----------



## March (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kessler-Grundel für den Gartenteich geeignet?*

Also lieber NICHT einsetzen ?!?


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kessler-Grundel für den Gartenteich geeignet?*

Nein, da völlig ungeeignet für den Teich.


----------



## March (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kessler-Grundel für den Gartenteich geeignet?*

OK!
Danke für die Info!


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kessler-Grundel für den Gartenteich geeignet?*

Aber gerne doch


----------

